# I know that I'm going to die soon...



## tesapog (Apr 25, 2010)

...and nobody believes me. 
I'm to afraid to go to the doctor to get help. I can't even ask my mother to take me to the doctors. Because then everything would be more real.
I'm going to die soon and I don't know what to do.
I googled "what to do if you're dying", but not surprisingly, not many results came up.
I don't know what to do. I want to live a full, healthy life. I want to be healthy again, but I don't know what to do.

I need the courage to go to the Doctors...but how?

Everybody I know says that it's just anxiety, but I KNOW that it isn't. It is NOT just anxiety.
I don't know what to do.


----------



## dustybunny (Sep 20, 2010)

What 
do you have?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Go


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

Why do you think you are going to die soon?

Why don't you try call the kids help line? Or write your mum a letter?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

To


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Doctor.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Everybody dies. Its what you do before that counts.

I need to take my own advice, lol.


----------



## tesapog (Apr 25, 2010)

I CAN'T just og to the doctor. I want to, I REALLY REALLY want to go to the doctor, but I'm so afraid. I'm terrified of being hospitalized. God, I REALLY WANT a doctor to fix me, i really do. But I just...CAN'T. 

I don't know what I have. All I know is that I don't have much time left and my death is going to be miserable. I don't know what to do. 

What is the "kids help line"?


----------



## ctrlaltdelete (May 13, 2010)

It's a shame they got rid of the hypochondria sub-forum.


----------



## tesapog (Apr 25, 2010)

D11 said:


> If nobody believes you, who have you told?
> 
> My advice - Make an appointment to see a doctor and have a check up, I'm sure your mother will take you.
> I know it will be hard, you may have a panic attack, but it's better to get it over and done with before this goes too far.
> Deal with one thing at a time. Good luck.


the problem with that is...I've already HAD check-ups... 
I had a check-up recently, but what I really need is a full body scan inside and out. I need doctors to look intensely at my heart, brain, blood and eyes to fix me. Everyone says it's anxiety but I KNOW it isn't.


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

Kids help line is someone to talk to when your in need... 

Are you from Australia? 1800 55 1800


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

Uh
troll.


----------



## lionheart (Jun 16, 2010)

you are having paranoia, try to relax


----------



## tesapog (Apr 25, 2010)

Cosmic said:


> Uh
> troll.


not a troll. I really wish I was.

Anyways, what's so trolly about being horrified to go to the doctor? 
I wish I wasn't afraid, but I am. Lots of people have that fear.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

This reminds of "What about Bob." Baby steps, im on vacation from my problems,
i was sailing with the wind and everything, your death therapy cured me you genius.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

tesapog said:


> not a troll. I really wish I was.
> 
> Anyways, what's so trolly about being horrified to go to the doctor?
> I wish I wasn't afraid, but I am. Lots of people have that fear.


I hate the doctor myself. Back in the day I got afraid enough that I was going to die to finally go. JUST GET YOUR BUTT IN THERE!!! The doctor is not that bad, I promise. Have someone take you.


----------



## ladylone (May 17, 2010)

I know you're afraid to go to the doctor. But what are you really more afraid of, going to the doctor or dieng? You could be right, something may be physically wrong with you, but you'll never know if you don't get yourself checked out. Tell your doctor everything that you just said here. Although, it just sounds like you're just suffering from anxiety. When I had my first panic attack I thought that I was having a heart attack and I went to the hospital only to find out that I was having a panic attack. Also, if you constantly tell yourself that something is wrong with you, then you're going to feel like there is. I hope you get better.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

tesapog said:


> the problem with that is...I've already HAD check-ups...
> I had a check-up recently, but what I really need is a full body scan inside and out. I need doctors to look intensely at my heart, brain, blood and eyes to fix me. Everyone says it's anxiety but I KNOW it isn't.


i can relate here... got a ****load of health issues...not to mention muscle injuries from lifting weights...some of my blood work even comes back abnormal but the docs still dont wanna help.
my blood platelets are always 130k or below

i always have someone come to the docs with me, not cause im scared to go, but m scared they will take advantage of me.(not sexually) but they wont listen to my concerns


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

You have to go, two summers ago I over dosed (long story) being scared to deal with the fact that my insides were buring and that I was throwing up every couple of mins, I was scared. Scared In case I was dying, scared to even go to the doctors because I hate hospitals >_< makes me nervous, scared of what my family was going to do, scared scared scared. It took me until way later that day to just suck it up and go. The worst you will get is you may have some sort of illnesss, ect ect but you can also get it fixed before it gets worse. The more you wait, the more your nerves will bother you each day. If I would have waited any longer I could have died, but I went just in time
I think you should try, or bring someone along, or bring something that will help you ease your nerves. Im still ify about doctors but if you think its really serious I wouldnt wait.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

You need to seek the help of a doctor.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Takes a lot to die out of nothing. If you don't say why you're dying what kind of response do you expect. 

Ok...be careful with the lead pipe that got lodged in your brain. Maybe you should go to the hospital for that.


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

How do you know you're dying? You don't seem to mention any symptoms you are having. Sounds more like an irrational fear. Especially the need to have a "full body scan" of your "heart, brain, etc". A bit obsessive.


----------



## Zezima (Mar 26, 2013)

did OP die?


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

did you die?


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I am a hypochondriac, too. It's difficult.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

My sister had the same thing for a /long/ time. She had a few panic attacks about it, but one day she had a panic attack that was...terrifying. My mom wasn't home, just me and her. We called a friend over who had a car and after a lot of convincing we finally got her to agree to go to the hospital. The doctors tested her for every imaginable thing, she even had an MRI scan. There was nothing wrong with her. Nothing at all.


----------

